

Sensible and NonsenSQL Aspects of NoSQL Hoopla (2013) [pdf] - xtacy
http://www.edbt.org/Proceedings/2013-Genova/papers/edbt/a2-mohan.pdf

======
notacoward
I actually had to check whether this paper was for real, because the
breathless tone (too! many! exclamation! points!) and unsubstantiated or self-
contradictory claims made it look like a blog post in academic-paper disguise.
Sadly, it seems to be "for real" in the sense that it was actually presented
at a conference. Does anyone happen to know whether EDBT is a serious venue,
or just a small group of inbred academics who either want an excuse to hold a
conference every year or just don't like the way the world is changing around
them? Has anything noteworthy ever come from there?

